# My new Cummins 4500



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

More pics to come. Thought I would share.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what pic????


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

wouldnt upload killer, be patient working on it


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

We aren't patient when it comes to Eye Candy!!!!!!!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

and the rioting STARTS!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

PICS OR BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

No doubt, you can't tease us like this. Especially when 'Cummins' and '4500' are mentioned?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

A cruel man is one who posts without pictures.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

........want my click back! 

Here is at least a pic of a 5500 to safe the bi$$hing!


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice truck and im a ford guy


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

This is more of a tease than a cheap lap dance.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

ddb maine;1356640 said:


>


priceless :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## johnboggs21 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

..........


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Lets add another for kicks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't think one thread has ever made me laugh so much.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread beats pics of a 4500!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

lol, you guys have too much time on your hands. pretty funny though


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

you asked for it!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahhh, whatda heee....


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Too much fun, now I definetly wont post it.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Ohhh, but you will show it...


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

think I got it. I asked for it, by having computer problems??


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

where are the sarcastic remarks now??


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

photobucket.com its free and easy, just copy and past the link

[IMG]http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t16/ICSmoke/smilies/lumpics.jpg


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I'm well aware how to post pics IC Smoke. Like I said, I had computer issues. Thanks


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

another one


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh my internet is dragging today, I didnt notice you posted before I did. 


Thats one nice truck!!! Does it have central hydraulics? just trying to identify the 4 connections by the hitch. 

Ian


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea!! Very nice, very nice!!


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Cutter1;1357060 said:


> another one


Squirt.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Sweet truck !!

Due to my lack of knowledge about dump bodies...why such a high tailgate and low sides? I know you can put sideboards in to take up the space, but i dont think ive ever seen that big of a tailgate on a small truck?


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow never seen a dump body like that before. What is the GVW for the truck? BTW Nice Truck. And the rest of you guys are awesome...


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Jt13speed;1357074 said:


> Sweet truck !!
> 
> Due to my lack of knowledge about dump bodies...why such a high tailgate and low sides? I know you can put sideboards in to take up the space, but i dont think ive ever seen that big of a tailgate on a small truck?


Visibility is over rated. It's a RAM.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sweet truck! That bed is nice, never seen one that big in the tailgate section. Does the gate open like double doors or swing up-down?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

it is central hydraulics. Thats what the 4 connections are in the back. The salt spreader was in the bed when I picked it up. It is a 3 way tailgate. It will swing open like a barn door. 17k gvw.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I will put side boards and probably cover them in diamond plate. We do a lot of mulching with the bark blower, I should be able to haul 12 yards with it. I put a powered tarper on it also.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Speaking of rear visibility, are you going to add a rear camera?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Probably not, always plowed with my mirrors, never bothered me not being able to see out the back.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

famous last words.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

So anyone with a vbox or a dump should have a camera??


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

It might help, we had one on our Bobcat because rear visibility is minimal and it was pretty helpful sometimes!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What type of body is that?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Super City


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Its official boys!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

mnglocker;1357100 said:


> famous last words.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

What did it cost to do the central hydros on the truck ?


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Very nice truck! How do you like it so far?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never understood why you'd get an aluminum or stainless body but have steel wheels on the truck... Seems like a backwards concept


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Cutter1;1357094 said:


> I will put side boards and probably cover them in diamond plate. We do a lot of mulching with the bark blower, I should be able to haul 12 yards with it. I put a powered tarper on it also.


Would be highly surprised if you get more than 8 yards in it.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

love it so far. The exaust brake and automatic transmission are really nice. Always had 5.9 Cummins, so its taking a bit to get use to the new one. It tows and hauls very comfortably, Looking forward to a reliable vehicle this winter!! Had a 05 ford with a 6.0. Gave me some problems, so it will be nice to have a new vehicle. I think the central Hydros were 6k. Thats the dump bed and spreader. Not 100% on that, have to check.


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Glad to hear you like it. I have a 06 F350 6.0L and it has given me some problems too. I have been looking at a F450 6.7L but i'm considering the Ram 4500 instead.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice truck but a lot of people posting in this thread need some snow!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

PrimoSR;1357655 said:


> Nice truck but a lot of people posting in this thread need some snow!


Yahtzee :laughing:


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Triple L;1357412 said:


> I've never understood why you'd get an aluminum or stainless body but have steel wheels on the truck... Seems like a backwards concept


Could you explain your logic? To me it would seem the part of the truck most prone to rust is going to be the dump. Is it just an aesthetic matter your referring to?

Thats a nice truck, worth the wait. The ford 6.0 unfortunately does require some work after the factory to make it reliable, quite a bit actually. It just wasn't prepped for heavy load applications. yet they tossed it in the 450 and 550. When a manufacturer tries 3 different engines in a span of... 6? years. it's a bad sign.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I actually prefer steel wheels on a work truck. They can be straightened out if you bend them. They're cheap to replace if they get really whacked and they hold air pressure more consistently. 

Aluminum on the box makes sense, it's sprung weight, effecting your payload capacity.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very nice truck, Good luck with it.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

well my logic on the wheels is the alcoa option was expensive. nuff said thanks. I will get 12 yards in white garden because its the same size bed as my ford that I traded in and I put 12 in it. I looked at the new ford and I liked it, but ford has left a bitter taste in my mouth with two trucks.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Updated pic. Sideboards on, tarp system on, wheels on, spreader on. etc


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nice updated picture...its a sweet truck


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

thank you. I'm real happy with it so far


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

very nice truck. think you might get the to use the spreader tonight


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

hope so, its already loaded at the shop. We are going at 3am


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

i got mine sitting I'm waiting to fill cause its only a v-box. have you heard any weather updates i looked at a couple radars doesn't look to promising any more


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Radar looks pretty bleak. I'm hearing one inch with some icy spots


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

pens are winning though!


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

i know I'm watching, its a plus!!! that trucks looks nicer every time i come to the page who did you get to build the truck


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Super City did the bed, hydraulics, spreader. Fleming did the plow. I bought it through tristar. The last time I will go through them. I basically told them what I wanted.


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

I do like how in the 2nd picture the truck is parked in front of a building with 2 Power Stroke window ads!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

lol. never noticed that.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Here are my new penguin tickets!!


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

wow they awesome seats


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Row B. They are nice. We have plan b. Everyother game. Our old seats were up high, finally got upgraded.


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

wow thats a nice upgrade. last year i sat on the glass next to club 66 by the bench really good seats. this is one good game here tonight


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Bob Errey is so annoying


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

got that right i just mute the tv and turn on mike and phil


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cutter1;1394132 said:


> pens are winning though!


That's all that matters!



Cutter1;1394148 said:


> Here are my new penguin tickets!!


Sweet seats, I'm jealous.purplebou


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I knew you would like them!! Myself and my three brothers have four seats together, Makes for fun nights


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's one bad ass truck! The Pens are awesome, but would be nice to get Sid back and Letang back, etc.. And Steigerwald and Errey make me cringe... Grey area, Staal power move, 2 headed monster, I can't take it


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats an awesome truck!!!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

thank you guys. I appreciate it. Ran good this morning, still trying to get use to it


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

this thread is not good for my wallet! ... iv been lookn at 4500 or 5500 n this is just making me want one more! thanks, LOL...let us know how she holds up when u get to work her more. And what made you go with a 4500 over a 5500?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

The price was better!! The cab and chassis was left over. Plus 5500 is semi annual inspections. Basically same truck just less springs. which can be added! I would of had t get a 2012 5500 and there where not as many rebates.


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

shame that they flyers beat the penns tonight :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

yep our 40 yr old was beating up on the pens last night!! hahaha.... Jagr still has it at age 40.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Matt10486;1396607 said:


> shame that they flyers beat the penns tonight :laughing::laughing::laughing:





KPZ Enterprises;1396798 said:


> yep our 40 yr old was beating up on the pens last night!! hahaha.... Jagr still has it at age 40.


Do you Philly guys even know what the Stanley Cup looks like?? 37 years ago!! You guys really suck. Take a look at my avatar and refresh your memory.


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

WIPensFan;1396947 said:


> Do you Philly guys even know what the Stanley Cup looks like?? 37 years ago!! You guys really suck. Take a look at my avatar and refresh your memory.


:laughing::laughing: served


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice truck and engine combo.



Cutter1;1357417 said:


> love it so far. The exaust brake and automatic transmission are really nice. Always had 5.9 Cummins, so its taking a bit to get use to the new one. It tows and hauls very comfortably, Looking forward to a reliable vehicle this winter!! Had a 05 ford with a 6.0. Gave me some problems, so it will be nice to have a new vehicle. I think the central Hydros were 6k. Thats the dump bed and spreader. Not 100% on that, have to check.


Smart man. Thumbs Up


----------

